# Naturalization



## Yondo Brother (Oct 20, 2018)

Has anyone gone through the naturalization process?

On the requirements, they require a letter of acceptance of dual citizenship from the country of citizenship. Does Zim issue these letters?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Yondo Brother said:


> Has anyone gone through the naturalization process?
> 
> On the requirements, they require a letter of acceptance of dual citizenship from the country of citizenship. Does Zim issue these letters?


You get that letter from the Zim Consulate there in Eastgate. Issue it for you on the spot. I cant remember how much is the charge but just carry R500 in cash.


----------



## Yondo Brother (Oct 20, 2018)

jollem said:


> You get that letter from the Zim Consulate there in Eastgate. Issue it for you on the spot. I cant remember how much is the charge but just carry R500 in cash.


Thanks. So how long does the process take after you have submitted at VFS?


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

Yondo Brother said:


> Has anyone gone through the naturalization process?
> 
> On the requirements, they require a letter of acceptance of dual citizenship from the country of citizenship. Does Zim issue these letters?


Hi

Some questions please.

1. Has DHA resumed accepting naturalization applications for citizenship for foreigners?

2. Have you received your 'proof of PR' from DHA already? I am assuming you applied for one.

You'll need these in place... and that embassy letter ... before you can make an application.

Kind regards 
HB


----------



## Yondo Brother (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi, my circumstances changed so I didn't bother to check if naturalization applications had resumed.

I recently got Australian citizenship so it's best for me to remain an S.A P.R as S.A doesn't allow a citizen by naturalization to hold dual citizenship.

Regards,
Yondo Brother


----------



## Majed83 (Feb 17, 2020)

Do i need to apply for the verification before submitting naturlaizaltion ? How to apply for the verification ? Also what are the exact requirements for the english test ?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Yondo Brother said:


> Hi, my circumstances changed so I didn't bother to check if naturalization applications had resumed.
> 
> I recently got Australian citizenship so it's best for me to remain an S.A P.R as S.A doesn't allow a citizen by naturalization to hold dual citizenship.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your Australian citizenship. It's certainly much better than that of SA.

However, SA does allow dual citizenship, as long as Australian allows it. Still, in your case, a SA PR is quite good enough.


----------

